# I have a BULL (pit) in a china shop!!!!



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Capone has to be the most energetic dog I have ever had, and his excitement level is so high, he is NOT gentle either, he runs like a nut, smashes into me (my knees always). yesterday he got so excited when my husband came home he ran in circles, smashed into my husband, grabbed the leash and start shaking it violently. 

I give him usually 2 walks a day, he plays chuck it 3 or 4 times a day (lots of far ball chasing) plus the other play/training we do. He listens very well and follows his commands, he is gentle while giving the ball or taking a treat. 

How do I teach this maniac to be more gentle or easy?

If I scold him or sometimes when I correct him he gets all weird, his hackles go up, ears go back, he grumbles and he runs to his room gets on his dog bed (like I have beaten him) and won't come out for a while. This is not always. 

He also sometime seems to get spooked at thing (ceiling fan, shade blowing) and starts barking and runs to his room on his dog bed. He sometimes wakes up in the morning and grumbles and goes into his dog crate and looks at me like I have beaten him again. Sometimes I think he has brain damage cause he is so weird.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Lol sounds like a normal afternoon in my house... Um, make a flirt pole, get some games for him to play, is he food driven? If so get a treat ball, I have a green one I fill up when company comes over and tobi goes busts trying to get the food out running the ball all over trying to get it, it's a great distraction... He leaves bruises on my wife when she gets home, gave me a bloody nose the other day when I got home from class from all the excitement... I cherish that heis so excited to see me their lives are so short not to be happy like that all the time IMO... I just let the excitement happen, I deter it when company is over and that's it. It sounds like you have a typical happy boy. If I grumble or raise my voice even if its not at tobi ( playing a video game "ah c'mon") he goes sulking to his crates some are quite in tune to our feelings so keeping the. In check is essential for the happiness of some pups I've noticed... I usually increase the pitch in my voice to pull him out of it. I dunno if any of this helps lol... So here are so e ideas.

A dig box to dig or play in in the back yard. A flirt pole to exhaust him. Walks... The walking thing is great but let's face it, dogs were meant to walk miles and miles every day they won't tire easily from this, they need stimulation, I find mental challenges are far more tiring for mine.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

He is definitely a happy dog, not sure my knees can take all that happiness. I never mentioned the coming home after being gone all day because ummm can you say holy crap NUT CASE!!! 

He is a very smart dog and I also think he is extremely sensitive in general.

I thought about making him a flirt pole or a spring pole, but when he gets a hold of stuff he shakes it violently like a raging lunatic, a digging box might be cool. Its just hard sometimes because of having 3 and the old bitties don't get along with each other and I am not sure they would tolerate his craziness.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I know what you mean, I don't like getting hurt either all the time lol! First are great! I bought a lunge whip on a,azon for like 10$ shipped and tied a toy to it, let him get it and shake the hell out of it till his hearts content, once he lets go let the chase resume, it's really easy for us, just go in circles and amazing for them. The reward is of course he shaking and attacking of it, I always praised excessively when tobi finally got it, it was like the most amazing thing for him.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree with David 100%. You have a high energy breed of dog, it sounds to me this is the first you've had that acts as such.

Flirt poles are fantastic. 

Walks are simply not exercise for most dogs. Long lining is awesome, they can run, sniff, chase and yet you still have control.

From what you describe Capone is much too sensitive for "scolding" though I'm not sure what that means exactly. But if your dog runs and hides you've probably been too rough as far as he's concerned.

As for entering the house, you have many options. 1-if he's crate trained he goes into crate with either a stuffed kong or a bully stick when anyone is coming home, if he's not crate trained he goes into a room where he can quietly enjoy a stuffed kong or bully stick. Obviously this only works if someone is home. 2-Straight outside. No excitement, no greeting just outside where he can release his energy safely. 3-you can train a solid settle. I like bath mats as they do not slide around, but you could use anything, a towel a rope. Start just rewarding looking at it, then reward one paw on it, then two paws, then four paws, then you can wait for a down or ask for a down. I prefer waiting for it, because then when he starts walking over to the mat and immediately laying down..You can add a cue like "mat" or "settle". Then slowly build duration in seconds. Start with like 2-3 secs, then work up from there always going back and forth between longer and shorter. Finally once the cue is solid for some duration, you can simply ask for "mat" when you come in the door. He can't run around like a mad man if he is simply lying on his mat. This option would take the longest to train but would be useful for many many situations.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I know what you mean, I don't like getting hurt either all the time lol! First are great! I bought a lunge whip on a,azon for like 10$ shipped and tied a toy to it, let him get it and shake the hell out of it till his hearts content, once he lets go let the chase resume, it's really easy for us, just go in circles and amazing for them. The reward is of course he shaking and attacking of it, I always praised excessively when tobi finally got it, it was like the most amazing thing for him.


They also carry lunge whips at tractor supply stores. That where I got mine. Cheap cheap, and its lasted wayyy longer than I thought it would.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

If he's still separated from the girls, train him to go to a spot and have a chew/bone/stuffed kong/whatever he likes. IME it is much easier to focus that energy on something else than extinguish it. I have had zero luck teaching mine not to be spastic and smash into everything when they are excited and around each other since they rev the other one up. Nero is a lot better now with age, still a nut and smacks or scratches or headbutts James a lot when he comes home but that's because he refuses to listen to me and ignore him until he calms down. He doesn't really pull that behavior with me but it took quite a while of ignore ignore ignore. If he runs into you make a big deal about it, yelp, cry out etc so he grasps that he is hurting you.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

lauren43 said:


> I agree with David 100%. You have a high energy breed of dog, it sounds to me this is the first you've had that acts as such.
> 
> Flirt poles are fantastic.
> 
> ...


When I say scold I basically mean when I tell him No or off, I should probably said correcting, He doesn't always do it when being corrected, sometimes he seems to do it for no reason, or at least I don't know the reason. He is very corky.... I will say he is much better than when he first came, but still a work in progress.

What about spring poles, and is it ok for him to attack the flirt pole and shake it violently (kill it)

He does have an 80ft long leash, I use it to play his chuck it, the ball goes quite far and he runs like a maniac to get it, he usually drops from being tired, it just doesn't last long....


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

GoingPostal said:


> If he's still separated from the girls, train him to go to a spot and have a chew/bone/stuffed kong/whatever he likes. IME it is much easier to focus that energy on something else than extinguish it. I have had zero luck teaching mine not to be spastic and smash into everything when they are excited and around each other since they rev the other one up. Nero is a lot better now with age, still a nut and smacks or scratches or headbutts James a lot when he comes home but that's because he refuses to listen to me and ignore him until he calms down. He doesn't really pull that behavior with me but it took quite a while of ignore ignore ignore. If he runs into you make a big deal about it, yelp, cry out etc so he grasps that he is hurting you.


He is still separate from the girls, he is too nuts and they are just to old to tolerate his craziness, they all walk together but that is it.
I definitely do not want to extinguish his spark, maybe just control it a bit, once he calms down he is good. 

Actually he slammed into me the other day, we were playing chase with the ball and he turned real quick when I was behind him, he smashed his big head and teeth into my knee so hard I fell to the ground yelping, he mauled me with his tongue licking my face trying to tell me he was sorry, hurting me more of course, so I am not so sure the whole yelping thing makes him get it. 

Babs was a high energy dog too, greeted me similar, she was just a bit less of a nut, she is still actually a high energy 14 year old and still greets me like she always has for the last 11 years, except she is not the first at the door anymore


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I checked so many tractor supplies here, and I figured in the middle of bfe they would have had some... I had to order one and my punk arse busted it. Gonna have to order another one actually.

Shaking something violently is perfectly normal... I always encourage mine to give it a shakey shakey half the time he only has one foot planted its going so violently... That is a normal stimulus, as carnivores thatis their method of dispatching most prey without paying the penalty of injury for capturing it. 

Spring poles are great if he's interested let him go nuts! I want to be clear, a spring pole and flirt are two different things, just to make sure there is no confusion.

A spring pole is stationary usually called such because of the spring at the top where it is attached to the tree or pole, the. A rope, then a toy or lure to bite onto, some canvas, or burlap works great!

A flirt is a large version of the cat toys on sticks, that's why lunge whips are perfect for him just hook a lure to the end and let him chase it like mad. After 15-20 sec let him catch it and shake the heck out of it. Once he's finished with his treat use a drop it command and start over, encourage with "get it" usually makes mine even more spastic over it... And really I don't have to break a sweat. 

Sorry if you already knew the difference beeper wee the two I just wanted to make sure, but both are perfectly acceptable. Bully breeds love to hang, well except for mine, he shows little interest in the spring pole anymore....


----------



## sda112 (Aug 3, 2013)

I have a 2 yo bully breed mix (not sure exactly what he is b/c he is a shelter dog) but he has many of the same behaviors you describe and I have had to get very creative with ways to entertain him and wear him out. As far as entertaining, I have found the "extreme chewer" (which he definitely is) Kong to be invaluable. I fill it with nonfat yogurt, pumpkin or sometimes ,peanut butter and freeze it. I give that to him when I walk out of the house (or need to keep him busy) and he is occupied for 45-60 mins. 

I understand what you are going through with the exercise too because a walk doesn't really cut it for Samson. Flirt poles are great and if you can find something like that to hold his attention, it's a great way to wear him out. 

Coming to understand how sensitive these dogs can be has been a learning experience for me as well. I don't ever raise my voice to him but even chastising him cause him to sulk and look at me as though I have tortured him. Makes you feel so bad.  He is such a sweet boy and just loves everyone (except other dogs which is a whole separate topic). 

Best of luck, they are great dogs in the right hands!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

sda112 said:


> I have a 2 yo bully breed mix (not sure exactly what he is b/c he is a shelter dog) but he has many of the same behaviors you describe and I have had to get very creative with ways to entertain him and wear him out. As far as entertaining, I have found the "extreme chewer" (which he definitely is) Kong to be invaluable. I fill it with nonfat yogurt, pumpkin or sometimes ,peanut butter and freeze it. I give that to him when I walk out of the house (or need to keep him busy) and he is occupied for 45-60 mins.
> 
> I understand what you are going through with the exercise too because a walk doesn't really cut it for Samson. Flirt poles are great and if you can find something like that to hold his attention, it's a great way to wear him out.
> 
> ...


Capone is my 4th Pit Bull, he is just a bit more of nut. Max was such a mellow soul or maybe just not as healthy as I thought, hence him passing away at 5... Macy I rescued at 11 so she is mellow, and also has DM so she can't walk to well except for when she has attacked Babs. Babs has always had a lot of energy and been a sensitive girl, she is just a different kind of nut.

I am fully aware of the not getting along with other dog thing, I have 2 female that hate each other


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well if he reacts by shutting down just from a raised voice then he's super sensitive. Avery is like that too but he recovers in seconds, if I end up raising my voice it's due to my own frustrations and I realize it will not be a learning experience for Avery. 

Sorry if my last post offended. Scolding is a very broad term.

And these dogs are clowns. Some are amazingly agile some not so much. Avery can be majestic, the you put him in a car and he flies all over the place, he has no control of his body, it's crazy, which is why he is now crated in the car.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

That's where I got my 6 ft lunge whip. I tied a toy to the end, my guys are off to the races. 
For a more portable one, I drilled a hole (in the wide part where the ball goes) in an extra chuckit I had, but 4 feet of rope, and tied a toy to the end. Much fun ensues.





lauren43 said:


> They also carry lunge whips at tractor supply stores. That where I got mine. Cheap cheap, and its lasted wayyy longer than I thought it would.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

My springpole and flirtpole are lifesavers sometimes lol. Only Nero likes the SP but he loves it, but there are rules, he can't yank me out there in his excitement and he has to sit and wait for an ok before tugging. He likes the flirtpole, it's just a lunge whip and he really wants the pole, not the string and he doesn't like any toys on it. Ripley likes the flirtpole a lot but she is not as go go go and will only play for a little bit, she gets a non stuff squirrel on the end. Jersey could care less about either toy, she will play fetch but give up pretty quick. I use their favorite toys to teach drop its as well.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

lauren43 said:


> Well if he reacts by shutting down just from a raised voice then he's super sensitive. Avery is like that too but he recovers in seconds, if I end up raising my voice it's due to my own frustrations and I realize it will not be a learning experience for Avery.
> 
> Sorry if my last post offended. Scolding is a very broad term.
> 
> And these dogs are clowns. Some are amazingly agile some not so much. Avery can be majestic, the you put him in a car and he flies all over the place, he has no control of his body, it's crazy, which is why he is now crated in the car.


no worries, you did not offend me.... 
he gets spooked/scared and goes to his bed all the time, if the wind blows the shades. he can sleep with me all night, get up in the morning look at me like I just beat him and go to his bed grumbling, I have absolutely no idea why.... he is weird.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I just looked up the lunge whip at tractor supply, they are cheap and in stock at my local store..... also looked up how to make a spring pole (real easy) 
looks like I am going shopping in the AM. Who knows maybe Babs and Macy will enjoy a flirt pole


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery is the same way. If something falls off the counter or I drop something or sometimes I don't have a clue what the heck scared him...he slinks away and usually tries to get onto my bed (which he is not allowed on) but when he's scared that's where he wants to be.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Lots of exercise is a MUST for high energy dogs-but, at the end of the day, remember that what ever behavior you encourage-its the one he will present to you.

if you want him to be gentler and calmer and more relaxed, begin teaching him to offer calmness as a default behavior.
getting him excited when doing basic obedience or asking him to do things is only going to encourage that high energy behaviors he is showing. hopping around when you praise him for sitting or saying it in an excited voice inside the house when your going to walk away and finish cleaning is going to leave him ready for more excitement.

if you use NILF at all you can teach him to use calmness as his default behavior for getting what he wants inside the house-and then when its time to drain off that energy-you can encourage him to become excitable again.
in this way his excitement is controllable and he is happy-he gets to release his energy when he is excerciseing and playing-then go insid the house and relax and feel relaxed and mellow.


if your at all familir with NILF (nothing in life is free) its the same concept. only difference is you await patiently for him to relax before giving him what he wants.

does he want to go outside to play? ignore him until he relaxes(for hyper dogs that means just waiting for 30-45 minutes for him to calm down by ignoreing him)
does he want you to feed him RIGHT NOW? make him wait for it and don't set it down until hes very relaxed and calm, maybe even goes and lies down somewhere else.
does he want you to play him inside the house while your busy? ignore him and don't even look at him while holding his toy-when he gives uppestering or stareing at you intensly and calms down, call him over and have a good ole high energy game of fetch or tug or whatever you like.

asking a high energy dog to be calm WHILE providing al of mental and physical exercise thruout the day is NOT cruel- your simply asking him to turn that energy off after hes fulfilled.
some dogs are quite latterly addicted to being hyper and excited all day long-and don't know HOW to turn it off except to pass out-this is not good because sometimes they can be grouchy or moody or become crabby and irritable (not all but some) just because they are physically tierd-but don't know HOW to relax and are not tierd enough to lie down and sleep.

just like a kid whos had too much sugar and is ear nap time-they WANT to relax, but their mind and body doesn't know how, and its the parents job to wind them down using a story or a nap time ritual.


----------



## GRoberts99 (Feb 25, 2014)

This is a common trait in pitbulls - they are actually banned in quiet a few countries including here in the UK as when not training/treated properly they can become very violent. Is he trained? If not you may want to look into some classes.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

GRoberts99 said:


> This is a common trait in pitbulls - they are actually banned in quiet a few countries including here in the UK as when not training/treated properly they can become very violent. Is he trained? If not you may want to look into some classes.



yes he is trained, he is a very high energy, extremely happy dog who just loves to play, when I made this post he had only been with us a short time. after a year of living with us he is a great dog.. still high energy :wacko:

There are a lot of pit bulls that come from bad situations that are never violent, I think every dog, just like every person has a different personality, I firmyly believe no dog breed should be ban, only bad owners.


----------



## Piglet44 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have an English Staffy and when I get home from work its like being hit by a 10pin bowling ball of love and slobber. Nothing you can do but sit on the couch and endure the tongue of doom coating you in puppy drool as he runs circles around you in a frenzy. Its kinda gross but love he beams at me washes away my worst day at work every time.

Tug/rope toys are great but unless you are the son of a Greek god you will not be able to tire out a 50+ lb bully breed playing tug of war. THANK GOD FOR LASER POINTERS!!!! We clear the hallway and a path around the living room then its the doggy version of stock car racing. Round and round and round we go for as long as he will chase the little red dot. Now when I walk anywhere near shelf where I keep the pointer his ears perk up and he stares in anticipation, ready to lay waste to that little red dot and anything it touches.

I know all too well about the bruised knees but its so worth it. Bull terriers are among the most loyal and loving dogs... but they are not gentle dogs. You have to learn to endure a few scrapes and bruises but its a small price to pay.


----------

